

Canadian startups bring big data to inefficient industries - infinite8s
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-growth/day-to-day/farms-factories-and-film-sets-startups-bring-big-data-to-inefficient-industries/article20574000/

======
thesz
This reminded me of arguments against plan economics of Soviet Union - "plan
economics is infeasible" they said.

Oh, the irony.

